# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  مذاكرة بين  الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي وأحد تلامذته

## أبو بكر العروي

قال الشيخ عطية سالم ، وكان من أكثر الناس ملازمة للشيخ الأمين رحمهما الله:

"ومما وقع لي معه رحمه وأكبرته فيه تواضعه وإنصافه سمعت منه في مبحث زكاة الحلي في أضواء البيان عند سرد الأدلة
ومناقشتها أن من أدلة الموجبين حديث المرأة اليمنية ومعها ابنتها وفي يد ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب فسألها صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أتؤدين زكاة هذا" فقالت: لا. فقال: "هما حسبك من النار". فخلعتهما وألقت بهما.

وأجاب المانعون بأن ذلك كان قبل إباحة الذهب للنساء فتساءلت مستوضحاً منه رحمه الله: وماذا يسمى هذا منه صلى الله عليه وسلم سكوته عن لبسه وهو محرم وسؤاله عن زكاته فقال عجباً إن هذا يتضمن وجود اللبس عند السؤال ويدل على إباحته آنذاك لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقر أحداً على محرم ولا يتأتى أن يسكت على لبسها إياه وهو ممنوع ويهتم لزكاته ولو أعيد طبع الكتاب لنبهت عليه رغم أن جميع المراجع لم تلتفت إليه"

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
ومما قاله أيضا في نهاية ترجمته : وَإِذَا كَانَ عُلَمَاءُ الْأَخْلَاقِ يُعَنْوِنُونَ لِأُصُولِ الْأَخْلَاقِ وَالْفَضَائِلِ بِالْمُرُوءَةِ فَإِنَّ الْمُرُوءَةَ كَانَتْ شِعَارَهُ وَدِثَارَهُ . وَكَانَتْ هِيَ الَّتِي تَحْكُمُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ تَصَرُّفَاتِهِ سَوَاءٌ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَوْ مَعَ إِخْوَانِهِ وَطُلَّابِهِ أَوْ مَعَ غَيْرِهِمْ ، مَنْ عَرَفَهُمْ أَوْ لَمْ يَعْرِفْهُمْ . وَقَدْ قَالَ فِيهِ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ فِي حَيَاتِهِ : إِنَّهُ لَا عَيْبَ فِيهِ سِوَى عَيْبٍ وَاحِدٍ ، هُوَ أَنَّنَا نَفْقِدُهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ ...وَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ : لَقَدْ جِئْتُ مَعِي مِنَ الْبِلَادِ بِكَنْزٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكْفِينِي مَدَى الْحَيَاةِ وَأَخْشَى عَلَيْهِ الضَّيَاعَ . فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : وَمَا هُوَ ؟ قَالَ : الْقَنَاعَةُ . وَكَانَ شِعَارُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ :
الْجُوعُ يُطْرَدُ بِالرَّغِيفِ الْيَابِسَهْ ... فَعَلَامَ تَكْثُرُ حَسْرَتِي وَوَسَاوِسِي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال : وَمِمَّا لُوحِظَ عَلَيْهِ فِي سَنَوَاتِهِ الْأَخِيرَةِ تَبَاعُدُهُ عَنِ الْفُتْيَا ، وَإِذَا اضْطُرَّ يَقُولُ : لَا أَتَحَمَّلُ فِي ذِمَّتِي شَيْئًا ، الْعُلَمَاءُ يَقُولُونَ : كَذَا وَكَذَا .
وَسَأَلْتُهُ مَرَّةً عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ فِي عَافِيَةٍ مَا لَمْ يُبْتَلَ وَالسُّؤَالُ ابْتِلَاءٌ ، لِأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ عَنِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَدْرِي أَتُصِيبُ حُكْمَ اللَّهِ أَمْ لَا . فَمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ عَلَيْهِ نَصٌّ قَاطِعٌ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ أَوْ سُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَجَبَ التَّحَفُّظُ فِيهِ .
وَيَتَمَثَّلُ بِقَوْلِ الشَّاعِرِ :
إِذَا مَا قَتَلْتَ الشَّيْءَ عِلْمًا فَقُلْ بِهِ ... وَلَا تَقُلِ الشَّيْءَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ جَاهِلُهْ
فَمَنْ كَانَ يَهْوَى أَنْ يُرَى مُتَصَدِّرًا ... وَيَكْرَهُ لَا أَدْرِي أُصِيبَتْ مُقَاتِلُهْ

----------

